# [PARTITION] Erreur de manipulation

## noonio

Bonjour,

Sous Ubuntu depuis 6 ans, l'update vers The Oneiric Ocelot m'a zigouillé pas mal d'élément dans ma config, le clavier, l'affichage, ... pas très grave en meme temps.

Du coup lorgnant depuis un bon moment sur Gentoo je me suis dit, c'est le moment d'y aller. 

Le guide sur www.gentoo.org me semblait parfait pour me lancer.

Malheureusement, très fatigué hier soir, j'ai fait une énorme bourde pendant l'installation du système... 

1. Activation SSH

--> impeccable, en remote avec mon ptit laptop, très content

2. Création de la table de partition 

--> no soucy, la table ressemble à quelque de correct

3. Création du système de fichier 

--> ok, un ptit système en ext2 pour ma partoche boot, c'est écrit quoi déjà, ah ok copy paste powa <-- Ca c'est l'erreur impardonnable   :Crying or Very sad: 

# mke2fs /dev/sda1

Etrange, 30 secondes pour 512MB... pourquoi?... il y en a des superblocks et des inodes

Ah en fait c'est simple, ca correspond à mon disque dur de backup de 2TB et pas a sdc5.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sachant qu'à la louche 60% des inodes ont été crée, je doute fortement pouvoir récupérer cette erreur ou je me trompe ?

Je ne vois pas comment je pourrai récréer toute la structure de ce disque (en fat32) et surtout de rétablir les inodes vers les bons blocs. Ca me parait bien difficile...

Je cherche une solution sur google, mais je ne vois que des softs suspects... 

Auriez-vous des suggestions ? 

Merci   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fb99

salut et bienvenue,

sur 2TB tu n'avais aucune partitions ? Et puis si c'est des backup, tant que tu as l'original ou est le problème ? ou alors c'est du stockage externe ?

Moi je dis toujours avant d'effectuer des opérations sur un DD avec des données sensible, il faut le sauvegarder en l'état avec dd (cf man dd -> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/mnt/backup)

Après je ne sais pas exactement comment il écrit les données dessus, j'ai fait des recherche vite fait mais ce qui serait intéressant c'est de voir comment il écrit et à quel endroit. (bein oui il ne va pas tout effacer). De plus tu as pris un fs pas journaliser donc moins de trucs écrit. 

Donc point 1 j'essaierais un utilitaire pour voir ce qui peut être sauvé http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/309-recuperation-de-donnees-perdues -> pour ma part recuva en son temps m'avait bien aider, mais je vois que y'a plein de nouveau.

point 2 j'ai eu la surprise l'autre fois, essayant une installation qui avait foiré que même après un mkfs, et remettant les même partition que je reformatait pourtant, les données était toujours là.

Donc mais attend une confirmation ou infirmation et fais le surtout si tu as pu faire un backup de chni avec dd (pour pouvoir revenir en arrière si besoin). J'essaierais tout simple de refaire ou d'abord de remettre la partition en fat avec fdisk et après de la reformater avec mkfs.vfat.

Donc voilà, surtout dans ces cas ne rien faire si tu n'es pas sur, sauf si tu crée un copie exact de ton DD avec la commande dd, alors là tu peux t'amuser, etc.. revenir en arrière et ressayer jusqu'à ce que tu trouve ce qu'il te faut.

Bon courage

----------

## noonio

Salut fb99, 

Ce disque (/dev/sda) n'était pas partitionné, j'y stockais des données sensibles, des projets sur lesquels j'ai bossé, diverses infos perso, ...

Mon disque système (/dev/sdc) contenait une partie de ces informations, justement redondées sur ce disque.

Recuva m'a l'air pas mal, mais il fonctionne sous windows. 

PhotoRec semble pouvoir récupérer des données même si la table de partition est corrompue/détruite. J'essaie ce soir!

Et puis si jamais ça ne fonctionne pas, il ny' aura plus qu'à réessayer de passer cette partoche en fat32... et prier.

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas

----------

## fb99

non pour recuva et les autres  y'a des livecd, ultimate boot cd ou autre ... je crois, tu voulais récupérer du fat non ?

----------

